# A TERN?!?! OR NOT A TERN?!?!



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm getting all kinds of input on this one .... "it's a tern" .... "that's definitely NOT a tern"

ahhh someone help ....

History of this fish: purchased it from Perdo about 5-6 months ago as a Ternetzi.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

another shot


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks to me just like a purple spilo, NOT a tern. i think that the reason it doesn't have a hyaline border is because of the tail damage. if it grew back completely i believe that without a doubt it would be shown to be a spilo.

Joe


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

spilo


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

SPILO


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

spilo.. the shape of pygo's head is totally different.. your's looks like a serra...get a hold of frank..he'll know for sure.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

spilo


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

That's the reason for the aggression in ur tank. It's not a Tern but a Spilo.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

The Last Don said:


> That's the reason for the aggression in ur tank. It's not a Tern but a Spilo.












I was sold a Ternezti and I got a SerraH!!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not a "ternetzi" looks like adult S. spilopleura than Pygocentrus.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

What do you guys think I should do ... I got this from Pedro about 5 months ago?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

haha.. that sawks dude.. but our fishgod has spoken... spilo.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> What do you guys think I should do ... I got this from Pedro about 5 months ago?


 crap.. i dono.. pm him?... or sell the spilo
hey theres a couple guys in so. cal that wanted to buy my spilo.. you should sell em yours.. i think.. jimmyh6?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

its great that it has been shoaling with your pygo shoal for 5 months now..something to be proud of!


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

kouma said:


> its great that it has been shoaling with your pygo shoal for 5 months now..something to be proud of!


 thanks kouma!!

kinda proud ... but more sad cuz I've lost about 3 fish total ... i think due to him!!!








SPILO!!!!!!!

heheh i guess it's kinda cool that they lived together for about 5-6 months .... but just kinda depressed right now!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If you carefully look at the top roof of mouth and see tiny bones that look like teeth, then you can positive ID this fish as a Serrasalmus. Pygocentrus fishes DO NOT have palatine teeth. Then you can certainly prove the fish is not a ternetzi which is a Pygocentrus species.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

pira. make sure the other "tern" isn't a spilo too... post some pics of yur other tern.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

there are some picstures of my tern in here:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=27366

OMG I just went to Serrapygos thread on "Show your Spilos" ... OMG there are some pics in there that look like this one i'm trying to ID!!!

AhhHHhhHH!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

lol.. not good... i noticed you changed your signature already...


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> lol.. not good... i noticed you changed your signature already...


 yeah!!! DAMNIT!!! haha


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> and 1 SPILO!!!!!! f000000000k!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dang that totally blows Rod!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> > and 1 SPILO!!!!!! f000000000k!!!
> 
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> What do you guys think I should do ... I got this from Pedro about 5 months ago?


 you know, this is the second time recently that I heard of someone getting the wrong fish from pedro,







he better take his bussness a little more seriously


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Piran-huhs? said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think I should do ... I got this from Pedro about 5 months ago?
> ...


 or atleast hook piranha-huhs? up for his mistake.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Good luck With the Spilo. You have any idea what you gonna do with him yet?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> Good luck With the Spilo. You have any idea what you gonna do with him yet?


 Hes going to sell it


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

that sucks man


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nitrofish Posted on Jan 28 2004, 08:18 AM
> QUOTE (Piran-huhs? @ Jan 27 2004, 04:27 PM)
> 
> What do you guys think I should do ... I got this from Pedro about 5 months ago?
> ...


I think that is a bit harsh and unfair on the man. If you all have difficulty in determining juvenile rhombeus from other species including nattereri, do you think its any easier with a dealer? Sometimes wrong fish are put in the mix. That should be a blessing because you may luck out on a rare species. Ultimately, you the buyer should be more informed before purchasing a fish and recognizing if it is the right species or not when it arrives. The above fish has been mixed before with ternetzi since both look very similar except for the tail. That is why spilopleura is in that complex group because of its strong similarities to Pygocentrus so it is a common mistake, though infrequent.

I don't believe it to be a deliberate act.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Everyone makes mistakes, and it's true, 5 months ago I was such a n000000b about piranhas. ALl I knew was that Terns had a slight yellowish tone. And the two that I got from Pedro DID have that tone.

I am abolutely not upset or think Pedro needs to take his business more seriously. I MEAN LOOK AT ALL THESE HAPPY CUSTOMERS!!! It's just an honest mistake!

But ... I do hope I get some sort of hook-up .... since I think I paid $100 for this Spilo.

Bottom line ... I would still do business with Pedro ... regardless of this incident.
Pedro ... u're still the man!


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

once again I apologize Rod, I will try to get you that Elong. With so many fish that come in, some times its hard to tell what they are and mistakes do happen. Just like that unknown that Frank identified as Mednai, that fish came in a mix of 500 caribe and at first glance it does look like a Caribe but after carefull examination You could tell that the head is bigger and that indeed it is a different fish. I enjoy receiving new shipments but it's not fun going through 500 5"-6" fish and pulling out the different ones.
Rod i will let you know as soon as i get my hands on one.
Thanks
Pedro


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > nitrofish Posted on Jan 28 2004, 08:18 AM
> > QUOTE (Piran-huhs? @ Jan 27 2004, 04:27 PM)
> >
> > What do you guys think I should do ... I got this from Pedro about 5 months ago?
> ...


 Well said Frank, IMO it is not the mistake that counts but what the dealer does about such mistakes. No matter how hard they try or knowledgable the dealers are, mistakes in ID are bound to occure when dealing with the serrasalmus genus.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

aquascape said:


> once again I apologize Rod, I will try to get you that Elong. With so many fish that come in, some times its hard to tell what they are and mistakes do happen. Just like that unknown that Frank identified as Mednai, that fish came in a mix of 500 caribe and at first glance it does look like a Caribe but after carefull examination You could tell that the head is bigger and that indeed it is a different fish. I enjoy receiving new shipments but it's not fun going through 500 5"-6" fish and pulling out the different ones.
> Rod i will let you know as soon as i get my hands on one.
> Thanks
> Pedro


 Now that's GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE!!








































Happy Customer Here!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im glad this is resolved.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i agree with GG its all about customer service most of which is done after the fact.
i'm glad its sorted but pedro that would be my dream sorting through 500 5-6'' piranha and probably most others on this board also.
nice one
dixon


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

regardless of error, that's a mean looking fish...you're lucky to have that.


----------

